# What Do You Like to Put in Your Coffee or Hot Tea?



## SeaBreeze

I just use creamer in my coffee, like Coffee Mate.  If I have real heavy cream or half and half, I would use that, but I rarely have those things on hand, and they do make the coffee cold, especially in the amounts I use.  I like my coffee light in color.

My family never used sugar in the coffee, because I understand it was hard to come by during the depression, either that or it was expensive.  I don't care for the sweet taste at all in coffee.

What do you like to put in your coffee? 

For hot tea, I like to use unrefined raw honey.  What do you put in your tea? :teapot:


----------



## Steve

I like my coffee BLACK - BLACK ...

No sweetener or whitener......

I also like my coffee flavourful... I hate black water that has NO taste...


As for tea..... Much the same as my coffee... Just plain tea is perfect for me..
I don't like the flavoured teas either....


----------



## Vivjen

Nothing...no milk, no sugar....
I don't drink tea.


----------



## Raven

I have skim milk in my tea and coffee, no sugar.
Sometimes I have a cup of green tea with honey and when I want a glass of milk
I like unsweetened almond milk.  It is also good to use when baking.


----------



## rkunsaw

Morning coffee nothing. Sometimes if I have coffee in the evening I'll us some Emmets Irish cream or hot chocolate mix.

I add stevia to tea...hot or cold.


----------



## Pappy

Level teaspoon of sugar and a shot of half and half. Wife and I drink the same type so fixing each other a cup is no problem. In fact, we met, over 57 years ago over a cup of coffee at the old Oxford Diner.


----------



## Jackie22

Coffee......Splenda, tea......Splenda and lemon.


----------



## Falcon

Regular sugar and regular milk.  That's for my ONE serving of coffee per day; and that's when I first get up in the morning.

  Can't STAND tea in any form.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I knew a man who always put salt in his coffee, I tried it that way and hated it.


----------



## Michael.

We use a pinch of ground Cardamom & Cinnamon in our tea - or a pinch of Fennel seeds.

You can also place a small slice of fresh ginger in your cup or mug.

.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Unfiltered raw local honey here,and a splash of half and half.


----------



## Phantom

I like boiling water or milk with my coffee LOL


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

Half n half no sugar, used to drink it with liquid non dairy creamer but started having bowel problems, read an article about it being made from vegtable oil and realized that I was taking a old home remedy for constipation.  I quit problem solved, I had my daughter mix it with milk added 1/4 C creamer for her toddlers, each had bowel problems until they started drinking 'Coffee milk'.  She checked with her pedatrician and she said she can't see anything wrong if used in moderation (every other day) worked much better than stool softner.


----------



## ClassicRockr

For me, at home, 1 packet of Splenda and some Nestle Coffee Mate Sugar Free French Vanilla. And, maybe a cup and 1/2 in the morning, but none after that. Only time wife likes coffee is in some hot coco.


----------



## RadishRose

Used to be half & half & 2 tsps sugar. Now, it's artificial sweetener and 1% lactose free milk. If tea, I like Earl Grey the same way, but prefer iced tea over hot. Actually, I think I prefer iced coffee over hot, as well.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## AprilT

In my teens I used to take milk in my hot tea, not any more, I drink a few varieties, but take it just with splenda.  Nowadays when I do drink coffee, not as often as a year ago, well, I take coffee in my half and half with splenda, sometimes I.  I also like the flavored coffees, if I don't have the flavored one's on hand to brew, I'll add cinnamon with vanilla almond flavoring.  

Reminds me, I still have a coupon for Starbucks I need to use.


----------



## Ina

I use stevia, and 1/2&1/2 inn my one cup of morning coffee. In the winter, I sometimes like to ad Hershey's chocolate and a little whip cream. :wave:  :coffeelaugh:


----------



## Pappy

Love that first cup in the morning. The San Francisco Morning Blend single pod is our choice.


----------



## SeaBreeze

We have a regular drip coffee maker, and have been going back and forth using fresh ground Kona Blend, Organic Breakfast Blend (both from Sprouts).  Recently we tried 8 O'clock coffee, and it was pretty good too.  Used to buy the cheaper store brands, or Maxwell House, Folgers, etc., but we like those other freshly ground ones better, worth the price.  We do use instant Folger's crystals when we're out camping.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

I have been trying to cut back on coffee and drink more water! 

View attachment 10086


----------



## oldman

Let me give everyone here a little advice. The next time that you fly and you would like to have coffee or tea, be sure to ask the flight attendant where the water came from to brew the drink. If they say that it came from the airplane's water supply or tank, do not drink it. If they tell you that they use bottled water, then enjoy the drink, otherwise, have plain water out of the bottle. (You don't want to know about airplane water.)


----------



## Steve

I was watching the news last night at 11:00 and they showed some IDIOT that is putting butter in his coffee....
C'mon now !!!!  * BUTTER ?????  .... *Evidently they melt it in the hot brew and drink it like that...          *  WOW  !!!!
*
Is it just me or is that something else ?????


----------



## rkunsaw

I might give butter a try. I will not use artificial sweeteners. A bit of Emmetts Irish Cream is good


----------



## Steve

I have been drinking my coffee since I was a young teenager only one way and always the same way...
*
BLACK ----- BLACK  *


----------



## rkunsaw

My morning coffee is always black too, Steve but if I have a cup in the evening I might put in some Irish cream, French vanilla or a packet of hot chocolate mix.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Maxwell House or whatever DD picks up when she's grocery shopping. Those creamers...chemist's delight is what I call them...don't like my stomach one little bit. I like a little milk in my coffee.

I only drink two cups in the morning. Early. After that I'm done for the day or I'd be awake for weeks!


----------



## Ameriscot

I like cappuccinos with sugar, but I like coffee with almond milk and no sugar.  English breakfast tea I have soy milk.  Otherwise, it's black Earl Grey or herbal teas.


----------



## oakapple

I like Earl GreyTea [either with milk or lemon.]Or, Twinings breakfast tea [I would add half  a teaspoon of set honey to this, but no sweetener to the Earl Grey.] Any coffee, but use semi-skimmed milk added to it, and again, half a teaspoon of sweetener- usually demerara sugar.] I also like [in the evening] Twinings mint tea, which of course, you drink black.


----------



## Meanderer

Making good coffee is an art!

View attachment 10344


----------



## SeaBreeze

:bump:


----------



## Ameriscot

In my coffee or cappuccino I like Stevia and soy or almond milk.  In my black tea I like soy milk.


----------



## bluebreezes

Thanks for this fun poll, SeaBreeze!


----------



## NancyNGA

I drink both coffee and tea, and what goes in them is mutually exclusive, so I had to answer "other."

Coffee:  black at home;  creamer at a restaurant, because it is usually too strong for me. Don't like anything sweet in coffee 
tea: Artificial sweetener or sugar.  Don't like any kind of milk-like products in tea.


----------



## Pappy

Besides cream and sugar....DONUTS. :love_heart:


----------



## Gemma

In my coffee...light cream and less than a teaspoon of sugar.  Don't care much for hot tea, but I do like iced tea with splenda & a lemon wedge in it.


----------



## bluebreezes

Half and half in my coffee is my primary dietary sin. It's a world of difference from milk.


----------



## Pappy

bluebreezes said:


> Half and half in my coffee is my primary dietary sin. It's a world of difference from milk.


 
I agree with that, bluebreezes. That's all we use. I do like an occasional green tea and honey.


----------



## Robusta

I drink tea so seldom, that it is almost never. If I do I use sugar or honey.  If I am stuffy and not feeling well I drink strong black tea with honey and Bourbon, lots of Bourbon!

Coffee is always black,always black, always black!!!


----------



## Myquest55

Its complicated...

Coffee - cream or Half-n-Half with stevia or sugar
Black tea - honey or sugar
Green tea, oolong, herbal - plain - nothing added
Iced tea - lemon
Sweet cocoa - with milk and a little butter


----------



## Marie5656

I do not drink coffee, and rarely drink tea.  But when I drink tea I usually put lemon and honey in it.  Mainly I drink hot chocolate.  Once in a while, if I want it extra chocolatey, I add some Hershey's syrup


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

Half n Half, low carb, no added sugars, very good for diabetics in moderation especially for the protein & calcium, won't raise you BS.


----------



## Bobw235

Coffee with 2% milk, no sugar.
Tea by itself, nothing added.


----------



## Loulou

Honey is a winner for me, especially in fresh mint tea! :love_heart:


----------



## BlondieBoomer

Coffee with a soy creamer from Trader Joe's.

I make Kombucha tea and like that too.


----------



## tnthomas

Coffee has to have hazelnut _anything_!...creamer, syrup or whatever.


Tea- just by itself.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

They have a product here in New Jersey called International Delight. It is a creamer and they have so many flavors. Now they have come out with their line of seasonal flavors,such as mocha peppermint. That stuff is so good I could drink it straight up. So full of chemicals and junk though.


----------



## Gemma

Ruth n Jersey said:


> They have a product here in New Jersey called International Delight. It is a creamer and they have so many flavors. Now they have come out with their line of seasonal flavors,such as mocha peppermint. That stuff is so good I could drink it straight up. So full of chemicals and junk though.



They have that in Pennsylvania too.  I love the Cinnabon one.  Ooh, so good!


----------



## debodun

I have tea several times a day and drink it plain. I don't drink coffee very often, but when I do, I have decaf with plenty of diet sweetener and milk or cream in it.


----------



## kaufen

I don't drink coffee.
only iced tea - lemon


----------



## bluebreezes

I'm trying to reform my wicked ways of using half and half and am giving coconut milk creamer a whirl. It's not bad, but a bit more expensive.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------

